
Ask HN: How do you find AWS management tools? - veermanhas
I have been working on a project and wanted to get some feedback from the community to make sure, I am headed in the right direction.<p>CloudEgg.net<p>The whole idea is to have a repository of vendors, open-source solutions that are available for their use cases. If we have to trivialize it, it&#x27;s a review website for only AWS Cloud Management tools.<p>What&#x27;s the process you follow to find a tool today?
======
mtmail
Will it be an open directory? By open I mean can website visitors search for
the tools? The wording on the website sounds like you collect requirements, do
a (manual) search ("We do a thorough search of our database and the internet")
and contact (email?) the user with results. That would make you a middleman,
possibly taking a referral bonus.

I use directories like
[https://aws.amazon.com/marketplace/](https://aws.amazon.com/marketplace/)
[https://elements.heroku.com/addons](https://elements.heroku.com/addons)
[https://github.com/marketplace](https://github.com/marketplace)

